# Layoutentwurf für Cheerleader Homepage



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

Hallo,
http://www.wildcats-magdeburg.de braucht mal ein neues Gesicht...

Nach diversen Entwürfen...
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 

wäre DAS  vorerst meine endgültige Fassung.
Ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik und andere Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (28. August 2004)

Also das alte Design ist 10 mal besser wie das neue. Zum Neuen sag ich mal schwarz und äh weiss und etwas eckig. Dann fand ich diee Idee auf der alten Seite da oben alle Girls abzubilden sehr gut und würde das sogar übernehmen. Man kann ja vielleicht mal ein neues Foto machen. Ich würde auf jedenfall mit diesem Rot-Blau arbeiten, dass ist ja von der Kleindung der Gruppe auch paassend.

PS: Pass bei der neuen Seite besser auf den Code auf wie auf der alten. ---> Grund


----------



## Mythos007 (28. August 2004)

Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die "alte" Homepagefassung auch sehr chic.


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich find die alte Seite leider auch sehr viel besser und vor allem freundlicher und einladender. Des weiteren finde ich es auch sehr wichtig das die Farben der Trikots übernommen werden, da der Wiedererkennungswert sonst gegen 0 geht und einfach nicht dazu passt. 

Ebenfalls einer der größten Fehler ist die Farbe schwarz. Sie wirkt ausladent, tot, langweilig usw.
Aber genau das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall oder? Junge Girlies, frische Farben usw.
Das weiß auf der alten Seite wirkt sehr viel einladender und erzeugt eine sehr viel bessere Stimmung.

Schau dir das doch mal an:
http://www.drweb.de/struktur/wahrnehmung_04.shtml

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter 

Sonst einfach mal drüber nachdenken was du mit den Farben verbindest und welche Farben du benutzen solltest und welche nicht. Ich denke weiß, rot, blau ist da eine sehr gute Wahl für die neue Homepage 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

Schaut mal in die aktuelle Galerie, denn die Mädels haben neue Kostüme in den Farben: schwarz, rot, weiß deshalb auch die Generalüberholung. 

Das oben mit den Mädels ist doof, weil die ständig wechseln und es so schnell nicht mehr aktuell wäre....


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

hm, mehr hast du dazu nicht zu sagen? 

Na ja...okay, dann haben sie neue Farben, aber das ändert das Problem nicht. Dann würde ich die Seite weiß rot machen und die Schrift in schwarz belassen und schon passt es 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

Da haben wir das nächste Problem. 
weiß/rot habe ich schon probiert aber ein roter Hintergrund sieht doof aus und wenn der Hintergrund weiß ist meckern die Mädels wieder das die Seite "leer" aussschaut. *grummel* Das Logo muss ja auch irgendwie in der Ganze reinpassen...

Naja ich gucke mal was mir nachher noch so einfällt, muss erstmal gleich arbeiten. 
Danke für die erste Kritik aber schreibt ruhig weiter eure Meinung.


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

Dann schnapp dir das Logo, mache es fast transparent und verwende es als Wasserzeichen. Dann sieht die Seite auch nicht so leer aus 
Als weitere Abhilfe kannst du auch ein Javascriptfenster mit einer festen Größe öffnen lassen und verhinderst somit die fetten weißen Balken rechts und links für die, die eine höhere Auflösung besitzen 

Sei doch mal kreativ 

Kannst doch auch z.B. auch in den weißen Hintergrund schwarz-rote Striche einbauen usw.

Tutorials.de ist auch weiß/grau und dennoch wirkt die Seite durch wenige Striche in gelb/blau nicht trist oder leer. 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Dark_Fighter (28. August 2004)

Versuch es doch mit Farbverläufen und ein paar hellen Grautönen. Ich würde einfach mit einem hellen roten Balken (also Hintergrund der Navi rot machen) die Navigationen auf beiden Seiten hervorheben, dann kommt der Inhalt in der Mitte zu Geltung und wenn mal mehr Inhalt da ist, dass die Navigation da nicht mehr ist, ist das ganze schön von Hintergrund abgetrennt. Und du könntest von den Partnern ja Logos draufmachen, dann kommt auch etwas Farbe rein. Und bei den News immer ein kleines Bild dazu setzten, dann wirkt das schon voll. Zum Hintergrund schau dir mal http://www.esl-europe.net/de/ an. Und die Navigation könntest du auch von oben nach links setzen. Was habt ihr euch bei der Anordnung der Links gedacht ich habe das Forum erst gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Dann schnapp dir das Logo, mache es fast transparent und verwende es als Wasserzeichen. *



Gute Idee. =)



> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Als weitere Abhilfe kannst du auch ein Javascriptfenster mit einer festen Größe öffnen lassen und verhinderst somit die fetten weißen Balken rechts und links für die, die eine höhere Auflösung besitzen
> *



css und left-margin/right-margin sei Dank, weiß ich das zu verhindern. ^^



> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Kannst doch auch z.B. auch in den weißen Hintergrund schwarz-rote Striche einbauen usw.
> *



schwarz-rote Striche auf weißen hintergrund... Da habe ich keine Lust auf das Feedback...
ich sag nur:
__________________ 
...
Das lass ich wohl lieber sein.



**edit** 

Komplett neuer Entwurf 

Feedback s.v.p! =)


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

hm ich glaub ich hab langsam keene Lust mehr noch mehr Tipps zu geben. Immerhin sollst du die Seite machen und was ich da sehe...aua...

Denk mal drüber nach: 

Cheerleader = Dynamik, Bewegung, temperamentvoll, sanft?

Eckige fette Balken = langweilig, undynamisch, "fett"

Also wenn sich die Cheerleader mit der Seite wohl fühlen...

Versuch es doch mal mit dezenteren Dingen! Und zu den Strichen: Sagte ich das du da so 3 fette Balken hinmachen sollst? Wie kann man so unkreativ sein *seufz*

Aber wie gesagt, denk mal drüber nach was du mit Cheerleading in Verbindung bringst, dann weisst du auch wie die Seite auszusehen hat 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel, der keine Lust hat weitere Tipps zu geben da sie falsch umgesetzt werden ;-]


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

Das sind doch nur Entwürfe, die ich mit einem Grafikprogramm mache.
Wenn ich aber Rundungen etc. auf der Seite haben möchte, muss ich wieder so viele Bilder einbauen und nicht jeder der auf die Seite geht hat nunmal DSL oder Kabel...


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

Wieso muss man für Rundungen so viele Bilder einbauen Und was genau wirkt sich da auf die Größe der Datei aus? 

Arbeitest du überhaupt mit Photoshop oder machst du sowas alles mit Paint?


----------



## suid (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tackleberry _
> *Das sind doch nur Entwürfe, die ich mit einem Grafikprogramm mache.
> Wenn ich aber Rundungen etc. auf der Seite haben möchte, muss ich wieder so viele Bilder einbauen und nicht jeder der auf die Seite geht hat nunmal DSL oder Kabel... *



imho:

Dieses Argument ist ein bisschen dürftig, gut man muss zwischen usability und eyecandies abwägen. Aber alles eckig machen mit der Begründung das ein "rundes" gif schlecht für Modemuser ist, ist einfach haltlos.

Zudem muss ich den anderen Beipflichten, mach dir mal mehr Gedanken für wen du diese Website machst. Dieses schwarze eckige "Layout" stellt für mich keinerlei Verbindung zu Cheerleaderinnen her. Eher zu einer Trash Metal Band.

Ich würde dir den Rat geben einfach nochmal bei 0 anzufangen, das ist das Problem mit dem arbeiten am PC, man hat am Anfang eine Idee und an der wird solange rumgewerkelt bis es "passt / passen könnte".

Rumprobieren hilft immer 

und jede Idee braucht man iergendwann mal wieder.


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Wieso muss man für Rundungen so viele Bilder einbauen Und was genau wirkt sich da auf die Größe der Datei aus?
> 
> Arbeitest du überhaupt mit Photoshop oder machst du sowas alles mit Paint? *



Für Rundungen brauche ich gifs oder jpegs, oder geht das mittlerweile schon mit css/html? Die Entwürfe mache ich in PS.

Ich hab's mal ein wenig runder gemacht aber ich glaube ihr zerreißt den Entwurf eh wieder... 

*klick*

*edit*

noch einer *klick*


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

Wieso muss das unbedingt mit CSS gemacht werden? Du kannst die Buttons ja gern damit machen, aber du kannst die ganze Seite doch ned so gestalten. Ich glaube die paar Kilobyte werden die 0,0001 % alles Besucher mit einem Modem verkraften und vor allem verkraften müssen wenn sie noch ein Modem verwenden. 

Das ist ja wie als wenn ich das ganze Programm im TV in s/w sende nur damit es besser für die aussieht, die noch S/W-Fernseher von damals verwenden?!

Zu den Rundungen: Sorry, aber die Rundungen verhindern nicht das es immer noch dicke, schwere, fette Balken sind 

Wie suid schon sagte: Am besten neu anfangen...du beschränkst dich da zu sehr auf ein Layout! Und von mir ein letzter Tipp: Blatt Papier + Bleistift. Da kannst du viel mehr und schneller rumprobieren als am PC.

Gruß,
Manuel


----------



## Dark_Fighter (28. August 2004)

Mh hab mal was versucht, das Ergebniss ... naja etwas mehr Farbe hat es bekommen, vielleicht eine kleine Anregung muss mal weiter probieren.

Da wo vorher die Links waren,  kannst ja nächster Auftritt opder so reinmachen.
Editiert ... hab wohl irgenwie was doppelt geschieben war so beschäftigt das Bild in guter Qulität reinzubekommen.


----------



## Tackleberry (29. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dark_Fighter _
> *Da wo vorher die Links waren, die ich Links reinmachen würde, kannst ja nächster Auftritt reinmachen. *



Bitte? 

Ok hab verstanden, werde mich Mittwoch zum Training begeben und endlich neue Portraitbilder machen. =)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2004)

Hi,
klar kannste Ecken über den Code rund machen (auch wenn Ecken eigentlich nicht rund sind   schau mal bei google 
Auf diese Seite  (EDIT: Hier wird doch noch nicht mit CSS3 gearbeitet sondern mit Hintergrundbildern) steht das es anscheinend schon in den meisten Browsern funktioniert, obwohl das meines Wissens erst ab CSS3 wirklich implementiert ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

